# Buon Vino Super Jet T29213



## tamnosbig (Aug 6, 2020)

I recently came into possession of an older Buon Vino Super Jet, model #T29213. Was going to clean it all out but checked with Buon Vino and the pump, a Flojet 2000-639-115, looks to be more than 30 years old. There aren't any parts around that I can find after reaching out to several pump vendors and winemaking stores. 

Buon Vino wanted me to purchase an entirely new filter but I don't have a spare $400 right now...! Does anyone know what a suitable pump replacement might be for this and/or do you know of anywhere that might have old Floject check valves? Thanks, everyone.


----------



## vineyarddog (Aug 6, 2020)

I can’t help but here’s a link to a post trying to give away some Super Jet filters!






FF: Two three-packs of Buon Vino Super Jet #3 Fine filters


Hi all - I ended up buying Super Jet filters when I meant to order Mini Jet filters, so I have two 3-packs of #3/Fine filters. Free for postage. I have no use for them, figured someone here might. They'll go in either a smallish box or a padded envelope. Thanks, Scott




www.winemakingtalk.com


----------



## KCCam (Aug 6, 2020)

tamnosbig said:


> I recently came into possession of an older Buon Vino Super Jet, model #T29213. Was going to clean it all out but checked with Buon Vino and the pump, a Flojet 2000-639-115, looks to be more than 30 years old. There aren't any parts around that I can find after reaching out to several pump vendors and winemaking stores.
> 
> Buon Vino wanted me to purchase an entirely new filter but I don't have a spare $400 right now...! Does anyone know what a suitable pump replacement might be for this and/or do you know of anywhere that might have old Floject check valves? Thanks, everyone.


All-In-One vacuum pump with a whole house water filter is a great replacement. Almost half the cost, Maybe $250. Don't quote me on the price though. Filters are cheaper that Buon Vino, and you only need one. And it can be reused. Polypropylene, so they have no paper taste and can be sterilized like your racking cane, just run solution through it for 30 seconds. You don't lose wine while purging the pads, or from the inherent seeping out of the pads.

*AND the best part: *it does more than filter. It racks to a carboy at the same (or higher) level, it degasses, AND it makes bottling a breeze. Check it out. Anyone that has bought one will never go back (well, there may be _someone_). If you're ready to spend that kind of money to fix a free filter, get an AIO. 

I am in no way affiliated with Steve (@vacuumpumpman), but we all love his product.


----------



## vineyarddog (Aug 6, 2020)

KCCam said:


> All-In-One vacuum pump with a whole house water filter is a great replacement. Almost half the cost, Maybe $250. Don't quote me on the price though. Filters are cheaper that Buon Vino, and you only need one. And it can be reused. Polypropylene, so they have no paper taste and can be sterilized like your racking cane, just run solution through it for 30 seconds. You don't lose wine while purging the pads, or from the inherent seeping out of the pads.
> 
> *AND the best part: *it does more than filter. It racks to a carboy at the same (or higher) level, it degasses, AND it makes bottling a breeze. Check it out. Anyone that has bought one will never go back (well, there may be _someone_). If you're ready to spend that kind of money to fix a free filter, get an AIO.
> 
> I am in no way affiliated with Steve (@vacuumpumpman), but we all love his product.



have not filtered with it yet but can agree, the AIO pump is incredible and worth every penny


----------



## tamnosbig (Aug 6, 2020)

Love what Steve has put together...my challenge is that I purchased my first 30-gallon barrel last year and I'll need something that can deal with that volume when the time comes.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 6, 2020)

tamnosbig said:


> Love what Steve has put together...my challenge is that I purchased my first 30-gallon barrel last year and I'll need something that can deal with that volume when the time comes.



I can make an adapter to pump into that 30 gallon barrel to make your life easier with the Allinonewinepump


----------



## tamnosbig (Aug 6, 2020)

Thanks for the phone call, Steve. That was totally unexpected and I appreciated the conversation! I'll take a look at your videos and web site.


----------



## jvbutter (Aug 7, 2020)

little feedback on SuperJet, I dont like mine because of the filter weeps out on the ground. I use mine in a basin or the bath tub. Easy cleaning, easy to drain into the tub. I'm leaning towards selling mine, and getting the All In 1. The filters do last quite a few. My mini jet will last 2 carboys if not too much floaties in the wine. the Super jet, I've done 30g at a filter change.


----------



## tamnosbig (Aug 7, 2020)

For those of you who have filtered using the All In One, how has the performance been? What kind of filters are used with the water filter cannister? I'm sure there's a thread out there that explains all this that I haven't seen yet.


----------



## KCCam (Aug 7, 2020)

tamnosbig said:


> For those of you who have filtered using the All In One, how has the performance been? What kind of filters are used with the water filter cannister? I'm sure there's a thread out there that explains all this that I haven't seen yet.


If you want see the kind of work you'll be saving check out this video I recently saw posted:

Note that it looks like he is filtering cloudy wine. Never filter cloudy wine. He also doesn't have running water so goes to a little more work than necessary if you do. Also he makes a comment about cold wine degassing more readily, which is backwards... Point is, it shows the operation of the Buon-Vino.

The filter is polypropylene, so it doesn't impart any paper taste, and 30 seconds of solution through the filter sterilizes it. Not sure what you mean by performance, but it doesn't slow down a transfer much. It's used to "polish" a clear wine. 5 micron for red, 1 micron for white. That's not enough to remove yeast, but it is small enough that it will plug up pretty fast if there are any particles at all in your wine. I wouldn't filter while racking (sorry Dawg), since you are bound to get some the lees at the bottom. I prefer to filter at the very end, after the wine is clear, and there is no sediment to get pulled into the filter. You can even do it while bottling.

Talk to @vacuumpumpman and/or check out his videos. One tip: I turn the filter cannister upside down at the end so there is less wine left in it.


----------



## jvbutter (Aug 7, 2020)

KCCam said:


> I wouldn't filter while racking (sorry Dawg), since you are bound to get some the lees at the bottom. I prefer to filter at the very end, after the wine is clear, and there is no sediment to get pulled into the filter.


Now that takes all the fun out of instantly plugging some new filters... LOL


----------



## tamnosbig (Aug 7, 2020)

I've been making wine since 2013 and finally getting to the point where I'm getting somewhat good at it since I had no budget for equipment other than vinyl tubing. In other words, I had to pay attention.  

I've got some 2018 Cab Franc and Sauv waiting to get blended and bottled so thought a little polish might be a good idea.


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 8, 2020)

jvbutter said:


> Now that takes all the fun out of instantly plugging some new filters... LOL



I filter reds with only a 5 micron. Last fall I was filtering a 2018 red with a Minijet and it wouldn't filter more than a gallon if it was lucky. Turns out I wasn't paying attention or didn't have my glasses on and was using a .5 micron instead. Went through three sets of filters before I realized what I was doing wrong.


----------



## jvbutter (Aug 8, 2020)

mainshipfred said:


> I filter reds with only a 5 micron. Last fall I was filtering a 2018 red with a Minijet and it wouldn't filter more than a gallon if it was lucky. Turns out I wasn't paying attention or didn't have my glasses on and was using a .5 micron instead. Went through three sets of filters before I realized what I was doing wrong.


woups... ive never.... ever done that... LOL... @@#$% getting old and loosing eye sight.


----------



## tamnosbig (Aug 10, 2020)

Update: the great folks at BosaGrape Winery & Brew Supplies in Burnaby, BC got back to me about the check valve. They reached out to Buon Vino and apparently the new check valves are compatible with the old models but the flat o-rings are tough to find (if not impossible). Great customer service.


----------

